# Petco Rat Manor Pic Thread



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I know we have one of these threads for the Ferret Nation cage but I thought it might be nice to see how we have decorated our Petco Rat Manor cages too. With limitations on space, I would love to see how we are making the most of it! Please post your Petco Rat Manor pics here....and yeah, and please refrain from speaking negatively about this cage. I know there are a lot of die-hard Ferret & Critter Nation cage lovers out there, but please be respectful of those that might not have the money and/or space for a magnificent cage like that!  Thanks!


----------



## shelabama (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's some pictures of my boys' cage 















It needs more toys, but it'll have to do for now. I'm broke


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is my two Petco Rat Manor cages- the Rattie Fraturnity House and the Rattie Sorority House, LOL


----------



## lovemyratties (Feb 8, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

It's just a temp cage until my bebehs age up a bit. But there you go.


----------



## paperdaisies (Jan 20, 2012)

We're picking one of these up on Friday from CL to give our quarantine boys more space so its nice to see this thread!


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

I like your set up! Where do you buy the fabric from? Also how do you keep it from not moving when rats want to burrow lol!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

mine chew all the shelf liners up. Sigh.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

kindhearted said:


> I like your set up! Where do you buy the fabric from? Also how do you keep it from not moving when rats want to burrow lol!


Most of my fabric pictured is bandanas. The fleece is from fleece blankets and pants I bought at goodwill. The only fabric that came from the fabric store is red felt, which I bought in the remnants section

I secure it with paper clips and it's all folded over so they can get burrow.


----------

